# BOI Regular Savers Account



## whiz (20 Apr 2007)

Hi Guys,
I was thinking of setting up a regular savers account with BOI. I was wondering when is the interest paid on this account. Is the interest paid on the   yearly anniversary of opening of this account ?


----------



## ClubMan (20 Apr 2007)

They don't seem to say on  their website so you might need to contact them directly.

Have you checked the  for other offers?


----------



## whiz (20 Apr 2007)

Hi Clubman,
I have. I have already set up an RSA (Regular Savers Account) with AIB. However I was interested in setting up a second RSA and I was wondering how BOI pay interest on their RSA  as apparently they don't penalise you on the withdrawls, if you hold an RSA with them.


----------



## oldtimer (20 Apr 2007)

Re BOI account section 4.5 states ''interest will be paid annually in March, after the deduction of DIRT.''


----------



## Aisling2323 (20 Apr 2007)

i set up a RSA with Halifax. They allow you to deposit up to 750 euro per month, i think the AIB limit is a lot less. Halifax don't guarantee the 7 per cent rate until 2008 like AIB but 'its likely' they will match it - ot at least that's what they told me. Any how they will guarantee a rate of interest 1.75 per cent above ECB rate.


----------



## oldtimer (20 Apr 2007)

One could discuss for and against all the regular saver accounts - all have varying terms and conditions which need to be read carefully. From a financial point of view AIB (7.1%), Anglo Irish Bank (7%) and Halifax (7%) are the top three with Bank of Ireland coming in fourth at (6.5%). After that they go their separate ways with flexibility etc so, as i say, read the small print.


----------



## Guest124 (23 Apr 2007)

What is the easiest free way to withdraw my lump sum balance as I have just completed my three months at the 4% and want togo elsewhere with this money? I will keep up my d/d amount each month for now.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Apr 2007)

What bank/account are you talking about offering 4% (_CAR_?) over 3 months? If you want your money then just withdraw it.


----------



## KalEl (23 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> What bank/account are you talking about offering 4% (_CAR_?) over 3 months? If you want your money then just withdraw it.


 
It must be the account BOI rolled matured SSIA's into...AIB had a similar product which I used for 3 months back when interest rates were lower. In fact they were better than Rabo. The money is available anytime.


----------



## Guest124 (23 Apr 2007)

Special Bonus Saver issue 7 tobe exact. Yes it's the bonus account I'm talking about.


----------



## KalEl (23 Apr 2007)

BroadbandKen said:


> Special Bonus Saver issue 7 tobe exact. Yes it's the bonus account I'm talking about.


 
My girlfriend had her matured SSIA in it for a while...she just went into the branch and got a draft. Think it had to be the branch where the SSIA was started though.


----------



## Guest124 (23 Apr 2007)

[broken link removed]

- above link may be of interest to other's with this product.

- Will they have the nerve to charge me a fee if I ask for a cheque?


----------



## KalEl (23 Apr 2007)

BroadbandKen said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> - above link may be of interest to other's with this product.
> 
> - Will they have the nerve to charge me a fee if I ask for a cheque?


 
You've posted a link with all of the answers to your questions!

No penalties...if you want the cash, just go and get it.


----------



## Guest124 (23 Apr 2007)

5.3 No transaction fees are applied by the Bank for lodgements to or
withdrawals from the Account.

Does this mean they will write me out a Cheque for the amount for FREE or will I and the Bank have tobe silly and get it all in Cash to avoid a charge?​


----------



## KalEl (23 Apr 2007)

BroadbandKen said:


> 5.3 No transaction fees are applied by the Bank for lodgements to or​
> withdrawals from the Account.​
> Does this mean they will write me out a Cheque for the amount for FREE or will I and the Bank have tobe silly and get it all in Cash to avoid a charge?​


 
Well, realistically if you want a draft you'll have to pay the usual nominal fee (€1.90 or €2.50 or something, can't remember?)
If you use online banking you should be able to transfer the money to your current account and access it that way.
Either way, it's no big deal to get your money and there are no penalties.


----------



## Guest124 (23 Apr 2007)

KalEl -sounds a good idea - I have my savings and current a/c with BOI set up for online banking .Anybody know can you actually transfer money OUT of the special bonus saver a/c using online facility?


----------



## Mr Magoo (23 Apr 2007)

BroadbandKen said:


> KalEl -sounds a good idea - I have my savings and current a/c with BOI set up for online banking .Anybody know can you actually transfer money OUT of the special bonus saver a/c using online facility?



you can't do it online. you need to call to a branch and transfer it to your c/a.


----------

